
Top Things We Learned About SEO in 2010 - macco
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/top-10-things-we-learned-about-seo-in-2010?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+seomoz+%28SEOmoz+Daily+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
patio11
Star #10, young funded startups. You're among the best positioned sites
anywhere to exploit the heck out of that inefficiency.

~~~
bryanh
Definitely. Just remember, if this is your strategy, choose some niche with
little SEO competition (payday loans and the like should clearly be out).
Also, optimize for that long tailed traffic! I have a feeling an incredible
number of searches are so unique they've never even been seen before, and the
majority of the rest are still long tailed. And I'll bet that will only trend
up as people learn to properly search for information.

------
nhebb
#11 Google recognized that some information is temporal - beyond blogs and
social networks - and added search tools to specify the time. Personally, I've
found this to be the biggest single improvement in search in years.

------
bauchidgw
#11 SEO is it's own worst enemy and this bullshit industry will hopefully be
gone in 2015 (disclaimer: i'm one of the most sccessful SEOs in the european
market)

------
ohashi
#10 I am not so sure about. 15% is PPC. 85% Organic Click Traffic. Sure there
is room and growth, but I think the numbers are misleading.

I think what isn't said is:

Not all traffic is created equal. What do you think the ratio of commercial vs
non-commercial searches is?

PPC spend isn't only on searches. It's on AdSense and domain parking. Those
account for ~33% of Google's PPC.

PPC gives immediate and quantifiable results. SEO is somewhat blackbox and the
results aren't guaranteed or instant.

